# Swan Coffee 2 Go



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi all

Just been given a Swan Coffee 2 Go to play with, however I have no instructions...

Anyone have any experience with this or could recommend coffee grind level and ratio of coffee to water ?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

So playing around with this with no accurate scales ( guess what next purchase will be...)

Using the same amount of coffee as for a double espresso and a large mug of water, produced a nice cup of filter type coffee.

Will need lots of adjustments to get the full flavors from the beans (can't see why it can't) but first few goes are drinkable and I've had far worse in restaurants.


----------

